# I drew somethin! :) (DBZ content)



## Arminius (Feb 1, 2010)

So I got bored in class today and googled Trunks, my favorite dbz character. After stumbling upon some rather cool pictures of him in ss form I just had to draw him.







Pretty similar to the one I found but I changed his expression and hair a bit. (and obviously my shading is shit )


----------



## Xanithon (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice man, i used to do DBZ characters all the time, when i watched the show .


----------



## Arminius (Feb 1, 2010)

Xanithon said:


> Nice man, i used to do DBZ characters all the time, when i watched the show .



I still do


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 1, 2010)

I love DB & DBZ. I wanna collect all the dvds one of these days.


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 1, 2010)

Not bad man. You know your shading isn't great but all in all it looks very good.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks cool


----------



## Arminius (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks peeps

(just realized this should be in the art section, oh well


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome!! I go to sleep watching DBZ


----------



## Arminius (Feb 1, 2010)

CooleyJr said:


> Awesome!! I go to sleep watching DBZ



I go to sleep watching the star wars christmas special 

(btw, have you heard anymore about that shredding contest? I'm ready to lose to you pretty soon )


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 1, 2010)

Dude, that's awesome. I used to draw DBZ characters, as well. Very poorly, I might add.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 2, 2010)

*IT'S OVER 9,000!!!!*


----------



## AySay (Feb 2, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> I go to sleep watching the star wars christmas special



I go to sleep watching pr0n... 

Cool drawing though, I used to be super DBZ obsessed back in the day...


----------



## thegagebass (Feb 2, 2010)

i drew one to


----------



## Arminius (Feb 2, 2010)

^ Nice


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 2, 2010)

Great drawing. Kudos to you drawing my favorite character.


----------



## Arminius (Feb 2, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Great drawing. Kudos to you drawing my *favorite character*.





Drew my second favorite character today. Didn't really change much from the reference this time at all though, and pretty much quit shading half-way 






Edit: and my scanner doesn't quite pick up all of my pencil scratches.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 2, 2010)

I am jealous of your DBZ character drawing abilities, Aysakh.


----------



## Arminius (Feb 2, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I am jealous of your DBZ character drawing abilities, Aysakh.



Thanks man! It's really pretty easy though, all you have to do is pull up a picture from the show or manga and get a good picture of it in your mind. You should try it!


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 2, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> Thanks man! It's really pretty easy though, all you have to do is pull up a picture from the show or manga and get a good picture of it in your mind. You should try it!



I'm WAY too lazy to get my sketching materials.


----------



## Arminius (Feb 2, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I'm WAY too lazy to get my sketching materials.



Mine's just printer paper and #2 pencil


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 2, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> Mine's just printer paper and #2 pencil



Yeah, I have some sketch pads and graphite pencils, but when I used to draw DBZ characters, I would use a regular pencil and printer paper.


----------



## Arminius (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, just like i did when I was a kid drooling over the show 

And it is pretty simple compared to something like Studio Ghibli characters.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, Akira Toriyama characters are simple compared to Studio Ghibli ones.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Feb 2, 2010)

I remember that there was the one goth fucker that used to draw DBZ characters back when I was in elementary school. I just remember him being pro at drawin some Japanese animes.


----------



## sami (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Arminius (Feb 3, 2010)

sami said:


> LOL



 that's so cool


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 3, 2010)

sami said:


> LOL



The funny thing is, Akira Toriyama took that name from those schools, and King Kamehameha. The schools have been around longer than DBZ.


----------



## Arminius (Feb 3, 2010)

I love how he named all the characters after everyday objects too.

Piccolo - instrument
Vegeta - Vegetable
Trunks - Pants
Bulma - Bloomers
Kakarot - carrot
Raditz - Radish


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 3, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> I love how he named all the characters after everyday objects too.
> 
> Piccolo - instrument
> Vegeta - Vegetable
> ...



 He was a little too obvious with them, but they are still awesome.


----------

